# Camo face paint



## kmckinnie (Jul 29, 2017)

What do y'all think is the best brand?
Is a plain black good enough to do the job or do you need a base color like green mixed in ?
Is there a better pattern to use ?
What is a good remover to use ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 29, 2017)

Pics would help on color and pattern. 
Thanks k


----------



## antharper (Jul 29, 2017)

Just plain black swamp mud works great , and if u want some green mixed in stick a few leaves on before it drys  , and water works great to remove it , good luck !


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 29, 2017)

antharper said:


> Just plain black swamp mud works great , and if u want some green mixed in stick a few leaves on before it drys  , and water works great to remove it , good luck !



Any pics ?


----------



## antharper (Jul 29, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> Any pics ?



I'll take some next to I go hunting , just for u !


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jul 29, 2017)

Black is all I use. But I also don't use paint. I burn a cork and rub it. A whole lot easier to get off, especially with having some whiskers on the face


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 29, 2017)

hoythunter1861 said:


> Black is all I use. But I also don't use paint. I burn a cork and rub it. A whole lot easier to get off, especially with having some whiskers on the face



Like a fishing cork or out of a wine bottle.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 29, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> Like a fishing cork or out of a wine bottle.



Get you a fishing cork, cut it in half, spray the newly cut white portion with black spray paint and rub it on your face very very quickly.  Must be quick because the paint will dry pretty fast


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 29, 2017)

Jim Thompson said:


> Get you a fishing cork, cut it in half, spray the newly cut white portion with black spray paint and rub it on your face very very quickly.  Must be quick because the paint will dry pretty fast



Should I wear gloves when spraying the cork 
I'm thinking like a flat black.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 30, 2017)

Jim
Do u have any pics. That may help me with the pattern. I feel that is a important component.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jul 30, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> Jim
> Do u have any pics. That may help me with the pattern. I feel that is a important component.


----------



## Big7 (Jul 30, 2017)

What about a head net?


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 30, 2017)

His head is too big.


----------



## The Fever (Jul 30, 2017)

Man up and grow a beard!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jul 30, 2017)

Are you going to start hunting during the day now?


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jul 30, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> Like a fishing cork or out of a wine bottle.



I use wine corks. Don't have to paint em at all, just take a lighter to the end and get it all charred up. Then rub it on. If it's warm out, I wait til I get in the stand since like I said, it'll come off easy. Started doing it after using it when I played baseball. 

Another thing I like about it, it doesn't "shine" as much as paint. 

And I get lucky because I buy my girlfriend a bottle of wine and she lets me have the cork. So you get to buy the woman something she likes, while getting something you can use while hunting. Win-win for me


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 30, 2017)

Big7 said:


> What about a head net?


I forget I'm wearing it and chew tobbacco and spit. 



lagrangedave said:


> His head is too big.


My head size is a 8 9 10. It bigger than a 6 7/8 s


The Fever said:


> Man up and grow a beard!!!!!!


Got Juan. Has grey in it. My rosea cheats shin



Johnny 71 said:


> Are you going to start hunting during the day now?



I was thinking about it. may even get a license now that I live in Ga.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 30, 2017)

Double win drink wine in stand. Burn cork.


----------



## hambone76 (Jul 31, 2017)

Not knocking the wine cork idea, but you are rubbing carcinogens into your skin. Warm temps will also further increase absorption rates.


----------



## kiltman (Jul 31, 2017)

> Man up and grow a beard!!!!!!



My beard is white / gray now!

 Find yourself a horse, wipe your finger around it's hindy hole.  Wipe on face.  Dulls the skin, and is a great cover scent.  Now the only problem is the flies.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2017)

kiltman said:


> My beard is white / gray now!
> 
> Find yourself a horse, wipe your finger around it's hindy hole.  Wipe on face.  Dulls the skin, and is a great cover scent.  Now the only problem is the flies.



I don't want that on my finger. 
Any pics to show how dull it get would be VERY helpful.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 31, 2017)

I use those little ink stamp pad things. One that has a leaf pattern-use green ink. And one with a butterfly pattern-use yaller or orange ink. Just mix them up, and you'll blend right in. 

The butterflies mixed with the leaves seem to inspire even more confidence in the deer than leaves alone. That's what professionals do-take it to another level. 

If you use indelible ink, you only have to stamp your face once or twice all season.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks NC. Your the best. I'll do that opening morning


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 31, 2017)

Get you some fishnet stockings, slide it over that haid, and rub the burnt cork over your face. That pattern should cover pretty good.


----------



## oppthepop (Jul 31, 2017)

Y'all aint right!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 31, 2017)

The ashes off of a burnt pine work pretty good.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jul 31, 2017)

if youre in a goid hunting spot, the deer leave little pellets of face paint all over the ground.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 31, 2017)

I use melted Crayons. Lots cheaper.


----------



## red neck richie (Jul 31, 2017)

Just get a Mike Tyson face tattoo in real tree HD. Then you don't have to reapply or wash it off. Or you could go full tribal.

http://www.tattooeasily.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Maori-Tattoo-designs-26.jpg


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jul 31, 2017)

If you paint your face orange, the deer can't see you


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2017)

dixiecutter said:


> if youre in a goid hunting spot, the deer leave little pellets of face paint all over the ground.



I take the pellet and put in a water bottle. Shake it good and pour it over my head to my toes.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2017)

Cover scent and it's free.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jul 31, 2017)

*Try this*

Try this


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2017)

The unknown archer. Kool


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 1, 2017)

I quit wearing paint a while ago. I used to dress it up to mess with buddies. Even had a guy on here, take my picture make it his Facebook profile picture an said it was him. True story. I don't have FB but was a picture of me an dude tried saying it was him only time I ever got nervous about this site. Still creeps me out some guy tried using me for his picture.





This was picture dude had on Facebook I Went back Nam for inspiration vanished when the deer saw me.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 1, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> Jim
> Do u have any pics. That may help me with the pattern. I feel that is a important component.





NCHillbilly said:


> I use those little ink stamp pad things. One that has a leaf pattern-use green ink. And one with a butterfly pattern-use yaller or orange ink. Just mix them up, and you'll blend right in.
> 
> The butterflies mixed with the leaves seem to inspire even more confidence in the deer than leaves alone. That's what professionals do-take it to another level.
> 
> If you use indelible ink, you only have to stamp your face once or twice all season.



this...use this


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 1, 2017)

Or Johnnys idea of using the NO Saints bag over head, that works too


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2017)

Y'all have been so helpful. 
Thanks. 
This is why I love GON.


----------



## bigdawgfan24 (Aug 1, 2017)

You can get one of those black grocery bags you get from the beverage store and put it over your head. Then tie at the neck to keep the skeeters out,Works great.


----------



## antharper (Aug 1, 2017)

bigdawgfan24 said:


> You can get one of those black grocery bags you get from the beverage store and put it over your head. Then tie at the neck to keep the skeeters out,Works great.



He's got to spit his chew tobacker spit somewhere !


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2017)

antharper said:


> He's got to spit his chew tobacker spit somewhere !



Don't tell none but the deer eat the wads & eat the leaves I spit on.


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 2, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> Y'all have been so helpful.
> Thanks.
> This is why I love GON.



X's 2... A lot of good info in here


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 3, 2017)

Cheap Walmart Halloween cream face paint in a tube. Same ingredients as the what you can buy in the "outdoor" section but a lot cheaper! 
Black, green, brown, red, grey, pretty much any color but blue. BTW red is a real pain to wash off so watch out! 

Pattern isn't important, but I have learned cover every bit of exposed skin on your face & neck too. Just "breaking up my outline" is fine camo for my body - but something about that human/predator face screams "watch out!" so I take a few minutes to cover everything from the neck up & try to keep a shadow covering most of it too.

That said maybe I'm just extra ugly so that's why my face scares all the critters! The female joggers I encounter sure pick up their pace when they spot me!


----------



## Stump06 (Aug 4, 2017)

Even tho this thread is almost entirely satirical ill offer my 2 cents. 

I currently use hardy facepaint and they now stock it at Walmart. It's good stuff, it dries quickly and the sweat rolls right over it which is good for me since I only use it in the early season. Super easy to wipe off too.

I've used carbo mask in the past and it is great as well. The hardy paint has an applicator so that does help cut down on the mess. I know carbomask has black, green and brown and I'm pretty sure Hardy does too but all I buy is black

I don't worry about a design but just cut down the shine on my face. 

The best thing about these 2 paints?  All you need is a wet rag to clean it off and you don't have to rub your face raw to do it.


----------



## XJfire75 (Aug 5, 2017)

Go to your local Kroger or Walmart the day after Halloween and get their black tube of face paint for 75% off. I buy a tube every year for duck hunting. Stuff Kroger sells is the same manufacturer of Duck commander's paint. Got it for .60 last year and less than a dollar most years.


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 5, 2017)

This thread needs to be a sticky. Lots of good info.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 6, 2017)

I may try some of the Halloween paint or the camo from Walmart.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 7, 2017)

I am still sticking with spray paint.  Although as hot as it gets in mid sept-early oct in the south, I would recommend the kind used for bbq grills


----------



## uturn (Aug 8, 2017)

I laughed hard at your avatar mark-7mag...that's funny right there I don't care who you are!!!

I actually know that guy..he worked for me for years..really not that guy but his Cuz or Brother or some kinda kinfolk!!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 8, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> I may try some of the Halloween paint or the camo from Walmart.



you can't beat it! They sell it at party supply stores too but it's cheaper at Walmart. I would suggest shaving before putting it on, otherwise you will rub your face raw washing it off. 

BTW don't stop at the store on the way home wearing face camo or clerks might ask "did you catch any deers?"  if I could "catch" a deer I'd have my own TV show!


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 8, 2017)

oldfella1962 said:


> you can't beat it! They sell it at party supply stores too but it's cheaper at Walmart. I would suggest shaving before putting it on, otherwise you will rub your face raw washing it off.
> 
> BTW don't stop at the store on the way home wearing face camo or clerks might ask "did you catch any deers?"  if I could "catch" a deer I'd have my own TV show!



Thanks again. 
I wear shorts also. Legs white. Should I shave them too before I apply the paint. 
Thanks.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Aug 8, 2017)

*Hey*

Halloween paint will scare the deers


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh my. Johnny


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 8, 2017)

Johnny this is what scares the deer. He worried about face paint when he needs to be worried about other areas. I completely understand why he hasn't entered a buck in the Bow challenge yet....lol


----------



## Katalee (Aug 8, 2017)

Thread of the year.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 8, 2017)

Beagler282 said:


> Johnny this is what scares the deer. He worried about face paint when he needs to be worried about other areas. I completely understand why he hasn't entered a buck in the Bow challenge yet....lol



What's wrong with my hunting attire. Should I not wear sun shade under the mask? Think it shines to much.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 8, 2017)

Those my running shoes.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Aug 8, 2017)

All legal (gotcha vest on).


----------



## Johnny 71 (Aug 8, 2017)

Kenny should let BKW dress him


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 8, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> Thanks again.
> I wear shorts also. Legs white. Should I shave them too before I apply the paint.
> Thanks.



I would say yes to the leg shaving KMac. Or try the below. My ex used to use it on her back - worked pretty good. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 8, 2017)

doenightmare said:


> I would say yes to the leg shaving KMac. Or try the below. My ex used to use it on her back - worked pretty good.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> ...



Do they have a unscented


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2017)

Jim Thompson said:


> I am still sticking with spray paint.  Although as hot as it gets in mid sept-early oct in the south, I would recommend the kind used for bbq grills


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 8, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> Do they have a unscented



Don't think so but I think it may just make them curious. Hopefully someone who has used it can weigh in.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 18, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> Thanks again.
> I wear shorts also. Legs white. Should I shave them too before I apply the paint.
> Thanks.



good question! I don't hunt in shorts but the sheer volume of camo it would take to cover your legs would mean you better buy in bulk! That's a lot of surface area that's for sure. And just the time it would take to shave your legs would factor in too. You might have to do some research on your question, but man those pictures might be traumatizing!


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks again!!!

The involvement of fellow bow hunters about this subject is  immense to say the least. 
We truly are a brotherhood !!

About the legs I'm going to wear snake boots. So about to the knee is camoed. I'm thinking about making my own shorts out of camo pants just a tad longer to lap on the boots.


----------



## NBN (Aug 19, 2017)

You must have been hunting your tennis shoe spot!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 19, 2017)

NBN said:


> You must have been hunting your tennis shoe spot!!



Right down the road from you. ;-)


----------



## NBN (Aug 19, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> Right down the road from you. ;-)



You gonna need two pair! I got a like I fish like that!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 25, 2017)

Walmart has face paint on sale. Has smoke scent in a bottle & other goodies there.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Aug 25, 2017)

Smoke scent in a bottle, lol, that's a good one, I get my smoke natural from a fire, cause I'm a real hunter


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 25, 2017)

Johnny 71 said:


> Smoke scent in a bottle, lol, that's a good one, I get my smoke natural from a fire, cause I'm a real hunter



We all been talking smoke cover and there it was. 
What if it hot. No fire needed. Lols.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 25, 2017)

NBN said:


> You gonna need two pair! I got a like I fish like that!!!!



I got 3 pair at Walmart. Today.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Aug 25, 2017)

Smoke in a bottle comes from multiple fires, and is stale, bucks like fresh smoke taken from a single fire


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 25, 2017)

Johnny 71 said:


> Smoke in a bottle comes from multiple fires, and is stale, bucks like fresh smoke taken from a single fire



I got 3 bottles. It will be like a forest fire then.


----------



## Timbo85 (Aug 26, 2017)

I used the camo spray paint from lowes 1 time and I couldn't have been more unhappy with it it was completely green even tho I shook it up for 2 min , I sprayed the entire can trying to get the camo pattern out of it , it was a complete fail , it was easy to get off I just used a 2 inch wire cleaning brush used to clean copper fittings and put it in my 18 volt hammer drill,  make sure you have a fully charged battry tho


----------



## Timbo85 (Aug 26, 2017)

I use flext seal now , I had about a 1/4 can of the black kind left from installing a screen door on the bottom of my bass boat , just soak a rag or sponge in non ethanol gas or or off road diesel, anything else wil make it run or leave spots , rub all over your face and neck then apply the flex seal , it will peel right off after the hunt and will not get stuck in the beard


----------



## Timbo85 (Aug 26, 2017)

I sometimes use the white flex seal and then I can paint it any color I want


----------



## Johnny 71 (Aug 26, 2017)

Timbo85 said:


> I use flext seal now , I had about a 1/4 can of the black kind left from installing a screen door on the bottom of my bass boat , just soak a rag or sponge in non ethanol gas or or off road diesel, anything else wil make it run or leave spots , rub all over your face and neck then apply the flex seal , it will peel right off after the hunt and will not get stuck in the beard



Kenny should definitely try this!!! And post pics, and Timbo85, should come visit the Campfire forum


----------



## Timbo85 (Aug 27, 2017)

It's still to hot for me to be around any type of fire I like to wait till after Halloween


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 27, 2017)

Johnny 71 said:


> Kenny should definitely try this!!! And post pics, and Timbo85, should come visit the Campfire forum



I'm thinking the legs with that. 
I used that stuff for a base paint on a old 4 wheeler. It stuck on good. Then used the cans to finish. Cans kept peeling.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 27, 2017)

Cans by self peeled. ^^ fixed it


----------



## Timbo85 (Aug 27, 2017)

Best thing I've found for legs and arms is heat shrink tube , I use 3" for arms 4" for legs if I put it on at home I use my heat gun to shrink it , if in the field use the fire used for smoke cover sent , I can always find a old tire almost anywhere I hunt they put off enough heat for the shrink tube and smoke better than anything I have found for cover sent , and most of the time it will burn all wk end you can use same fire for cooking also


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 27, 2017)

Timbo85 said:


> Best thing I've found for legs and arms is heat shrink tube , I use 3" for arms 4" for legs if I put it on at home I use my heat gun to shrink it , if in the field use the fire used for smoke cover sent , I can always find a old tire almost anywhere I hunt they put off enough heat for the shrink tube and smoke better than anything I have found for cover sent , and most of the time it will burn all wk end you can use same fire for cooking also



I  definitely need pics.


----------



## Timbo85 (Aug 27, 2017)

I will see if I can get help gettin some pics on here as I do not know how , I'm still using a rotary land line it's hard enough to these txt on here


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 28, 2017)

rhino-liner. blends in nice. hope this helps


----------



## dawgwatch (Aug 29, 2017)

get you one of those rubber halloween mask at walmart you get to choose your character and then dip it in a camo hydrographic film... your set for years ..


----------



## Timbo85 (Aug 30, 2017)

I been thinkin since Halloween ain't to far off I'm gonna carve a pumpkin and wear it , I don't think the sharp lookin teeth will work well because the deer mite think I'm a albino black panther, so I'm goin with just the regular squared off teeth , and paint some cactus and wat not on it


----------



## Timbo85 (Aug 30, 2017)

I got my brother in law talked into to using a wal-marks bag , I told him he needs to tighten the adjustable loope handles as tight as he could under his chin to keep the skeeters out , and they are transparent enough no need for eye holes


----------



## hooksnhorns (Aug 30, 2017)

I've got the "master plan". Best cover scent AND easy application ( although a lil messy) but just rub residual onto hands. Feed your dog a cpl cans of oil sausages. Put him in kennel. In a few hrs, collect the product. It should be loose and greasy. Store in a ziplock bag and add just a touch of vanilla extract. Seal up tight and place in a sunny area for a cpl days. 
 Don't use sparingly, the more the better. Let us know how well it works and good luck.


----------



## Timbo85 (Aug 31, 2017)

We definitely need pics of this ^^ preferably a how to video


----------



## hooksnhorns (Aug 31, 2017)

Timbo85 said:


> We definitely need pics of this ^^ preferably a how to video





    I'm hoping Kmc will post a Youtube video of him using this.


----------



## Snookpimpin (Aug 31, 2017)

Timbo85 said:


> Best thing I've found for legs and arms is heat shrink tube , I use 3" for arms 4" for legs if I put it on at home I use my heat gun to shrink it , if in the field use the fire used for smoke cover sent , I can always find a old tire almost anywhere I hunt they put off enough heat for the shrink tube and smoke better than anything I have found for cover sent , and most of the time it will burn all wk end you can use same fire for cooking also





4" for legs ?!?!?!?! I couldn't get that past my ankle


----------



## Timbo85 (Aug 31, 2017)

Yea big folks might need 6" if 1 need any digger than that they don't need any at all cause they will be in a ground blind or low shootin house , I'm a midget most of us want to be called little ppl but midget is fine with me and a 10 ft stick of the shrink wrap  last me 2 seasons


----------



## ProAngler (Sep 6, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> Don't tell none but the deer eat the wads & eat the leaves I spit on.



I am going to have to report you for baiting


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 8, 2017)

dawgwatch said:


> get you one of those rubber halloween mask at walmart you get to choose your character and then dip it in a camo hydrographic film... your set for years ..



Cool! Do they have a Fred Bear mask? Just the sight of that and the deer will lay down in respect & resignation, making for an easy shot!


----------

